# Eclipse 36-10 Floating Axle HD Hub



## 39zep (Nov 1, 2022)

Very nice condition, 36-10 Eclipse HD front hub. Buyer pays 10 shipping.


----------



## BcCleta (Nov 1, 2022)

80


----------



## 39zep (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you, but ND


----------



## BcCleta (Nov 1, 2022)

100


----------



## tryder (Nov 1, 2022)

$120.00


----------



## BcCleta (Nov 1, 2022)

135


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 1, 2022)

140


----------



## 39zep (Nov 1, 2022)

No deal, I will run it 24 hours and call it 2pm pst tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 1, 2022)

$150.00


----------



## 39zep (Nov 2, 2022)

Mekanixfix owns it, Thanks!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 2, 2022)

39zep said:


> Mekanixfix owns it, Thanks!



Hola @39zep Thanks again


----------

